
Data Engineer Study Guide - dataguy12
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GOO4s1NcxCR8a44F0XnsErz5rYDxNbHAHznu4pJMRkw/edit#gid=0
======
triplee
Ooooh going to see how this matches up with my personal list/the one my
company uses for data engineers.

Will definitely submit feedback if I feel like something huge is missing.

Thanks for posting this! Hugely helpful since I've gone from software person
who did a lot of data work to full on data engineer.

------
alexgmcm
Thanks, I've been looking for something like this! :)

~~~
dataguy12
Hope it helps!

Also we are working on a software engineering, data science and hadoop focused
one!

Let us know if there are specific topics you would like to see!

~~~
alexgmcm
I work as a data scientist but want to learn more about data engineering and
software engineering as I prefer those aspects of the work.

Hadoop seems outdated now though as we have moved to the Cloud whereas we used
to have Hadoop on-site and it seems most of my friends companies have done the
same.

~~~
dataguy12
Awesome! Then we will work on that. Yes, Hadoop is kind of weird. Like most
companies use it through the abstraction of hive or presto. So..it's just SQL
again.

~~~
kthejoker2
My two cents is there's still a lot of design patterns and methodologies to
pick up on in MapReduce and distributed data architecture.

If we're including movement and integration, ETL/ELT, sharding, partitioning,
etc in data engineering...?

